# Daten aus Access-Tabelle auslesen...WIE?



## Blooby (5. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich bin Neuling was VB angeht und würde gern folgendes tun. Ich möchte gern Daten aus einer Access-Tabelle auslesen und in eine Excel-Mappe schreiben. Ich habe leider keinen Plan wo ich anfangen soll.   Makros aufzeichnen gibts es ja in Access leider nicht. Wie kann ich vorgehen?

Grüße
Euer Blooby


----------



## danielm (6. Dezember 2003)

mhh ich weiß net vll. gibts da ne möglichkeit bei excel direkt... kenn mich da net so aus  aber in vb kannst du das so machen


```
dim xlApp, xlBook, xlSheet
dim datenbank as database
dim rec as recordset
dim sql as string

Set xlApp = CreateObject("Excel.Application")
Set xlBook = xlApp.workbooks.Open("exceldatei.xls")
Set xlSheet = xlBook.worksheets("Tabelle1")

Set datenbank = opendatabase("accessdatenbank.mdb")

sql = "SELECT * FROM tabellenname"

Set rec = datenbank.openrecordset(sql)

for row=0 to rec.recordcount
  for col = 0 to rec.fieldscount
    xlSheet.cells(row, col) = rec.fields(n)
  next col
  rec.movenext
next row

xlBook.Close
xlApp.Quit
```

so sollte das eigentlich gehn, habs aber nicht getestet 
mfg daniel


----------



## Blooby (9. Dezember 2003)

Hi Daniel,

danke für Deine Hilfe. Ich habe es mal getestet. Bekomme aber leider in Zeile (For col = 0 To rec.fieldscount) einen Laufzeitfehler "438" - Objekt unterstützt diese Eigenschaft oder Methode nicht. Kann ich das irgendwie umgehen?

Grüße
Blooby


----------



## danielm (9. Dezember 2003)

tippfehler...
fields.count muss das sein

hab das programm aber auch net getestet, kann dir also net sagen ob das geht, sollte es aber eigentlich


----------



## lukasS (9. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

habe erst vor kurzem damit angefangen. Schaue unter http://www.vb-fun.de, dann auf Tips & Tricks, Datenbank.

Da kannst du dir sogar ein Beispiel herunterladen. Ob das aber in Excel genaus funktioniert, kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Lukas


----------



## DarkSchwabe (29. März 2004)

*verstehe das nicht*

Hallo,

also ich würde auch gerne etwas aus einer Access Tabelle auslesen und dann weiterverwerten. Wie geht das mit Visual Basic (damit ist es wohl am einfachsten oder?) ?
Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Das Beispiel von oben bringt mich leider irgendwie nicht weiter.

Danke


----------



## lukasS (29. März 2004)

Hi,



> habe erst vor kurzem damit angefangen. Schaue unter http://www.vb-fun.de, dann auf Tips & Tricks, Datenbank.



sorry mit dem link, meinte http://www.vb4fun.de. Dort hast du paar gute Beispiele.

Lukas


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. März 2004)

Hallo!

DoCmd.OutputTo .... 

ist dein Freund ;-)

siehe Anhang:


----------

